# Kubota TG1860G drive built, not deck drive belt, help



## R Burns

My Kubota TG1860G ate it's main drive belt. I purchased the new belt but I'm unsure of how to run it and I can't find any reference, photos of how the belt is run or manuals where I can see exactly how it's run. I was a jet aircraft mechanic and they don't have belts! I appreciate any help anyone can give me. Thanks.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy R Burns, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found this diagram on the internet. Indicates two belts......is that correct??

*Kubota Tg1860 Drive Belt Diagram *












*KUBOTA BELT DIAGRAM*


----------



## sixbales

Here's a couple of Kubota parts diagrams illustrating the drive belts.


----------



## R Burns

Howdy Sixbales, thank you, the diagram ending in 45333.pdf is it. I actually did have it on right but I think I might have bought the wrong belt. As soon as I tested it out I started smelling burning rubber so I parked it right back in the barn. 

Thanks again Sixbales, I appreciate your help.


----------



## sixbales

I've read on the internet that your mower has a bad reputation for eating belts, so you might as well keep all the belt diagrams for future reference. If you happen to find a "kevlar" belt as a replacement, these are super-tough and cost only a few bucks more.

You can find the part numbers for the belt below the parts diagram, but there are changes with serial number breaks, so you must find your tractor's serial number to order the correct belt.


----------



## R Burns

Yes, I read that too. Thanks to the link you gave me I also found out that the belt size for this tractor is serial number specific, which is probably why I'm burning this new belt. It may also be why some people are eating a lot of belts. Although I understand there is a problem that Kubota has acknowledged. Messick's notes to call with your serial number for the correct belt, so that's what I'm going to do. Thanks again Sixbales.


----------



## Rockenroller

R Burns said:


> My Kubota TG1860G ate it's main drive belt. I purchased the new belt but I'm unsure of how to run it and I can't find any reference, photos of how the belt is run or manuals where I can see exactly how it's run. I was a jet aircraft mechanic and they don't have belts! I appreciate any help anyone can give me. Thanks.


http://i.fixya.net/uploads/howto/write_tip-tcsbmghez1oofcaqrrfoy1s0-1-5.png
Hope this helps


----------



## R Burns

Hi, thanks Rockenroller, that's actually the deck drive belt which Kubota call the "drive belt". It turns out that Kubota calls the one I needed the engine drive belt. I also found out that this belt is serial number specific. Once I had that information I was able to order the correct belt through Messick. I installed it the other day and it works great, don't know how long it will last but it's working for now. Thanks everyone for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## Rockenroller

Hopefully your belt will last, heat, due slippage and poor alignment lead to premature belt failure, I would suggest belt dressing if you hear any screeching. As per usual, quick acceleration/deceleration will also shorten the belts lifespan. Good luck


----------



## R Burns

Rockenroller said:


> Hopefully your belt will last, heat, due slippage and poor alignment lead to premature belt failure, I would suggest belt dressing if you hear any screeching. As per usual, quick acceleration/deceleration will also shorten the belts lifespan. Good luck


Thanks great advice!


----------



## matthew schultz

I need to replace my drive belt on a tg1860g - do I need to 1) drop the mowing deck and 2) remove the cover on the box (I guess transmisson) off the back? Likely very uninformed questions, I realize - thanks!


----------

